# Phrag. Mountain Maid



## toddybear (Jul 28, 2007)

Purchased from Cloud's Orchids in Ontario. I have gotten some excellent phrags and paphs from them. I am very pleased with the colours on this Mountain Maid.


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 28, 2007)

The colors are super!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 28, 2007)

Wow !!! Beautiful !


----------



## Barbara (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice, I'm happy to see a picture of this one since my sister just about bought it, but desided not too...darn! It's such a beautiful colour. How big is your plant?

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jul 29, 2007)

ooo nice one there. The colours are very rich


----------



## toddybear (Jul 29, 2007)

Barbara, the plant is in a 4" pot with 4 growths in total. Surprisingly mature for a first-time blooming. The plant is only about a foot tall and the leaves narrow so it does not take up much space.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 29, 2007)

Gorgeous deep color. One of my favorites, possibly because it was one of my first slippers


----------



## NYEric (Jul 29, 2007)

All the Mountain Maids seem to be coming out nice but this one has an exceptional color, congrats.


----------



## e-spice (Jul 30, 2007)

I love that one!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 1, 2007)

That's very lovely, indeed!


----------



## Barbara (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks Todd, I think it just went on my wish list!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 3, 2007)

Is it really that orange???


----------



## toddybear (Aug 4, 2007)

Here's an update...now with 2 flowers. The first pic was taken outside so perhaps the sun made it a bit orange. This pic was taken inside. Still fairly orange but not as glowing perhaps.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 4, 2007)

Opps, a pic would help!


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 4, 2007)

I'll take it either way!


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2007)

The color is really nice on that one. Mine was much more yellow and not as interesting. 

Is it fragrant? Mine smelled like icky sweet urine.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 4, 2007)

There is a slight smell....hard to describe..somewhat sweet....urine, I think not! Maybe you kept yours too close to the outhouse!


----------



## Heather (Aug 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, no. Urinous? Yes. ick. It was awful, part of the reason I sold it was the scent. Blech!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 5, 2007)

I declare -- with that last photo, you have a winner!

I have detected no "fragrance" on my Mountain Maid.


----------



## toddybear (Aug 6, 2007)

My fragrance is very light...really have to stick your nose in there and then it's most fragrant in late afternoon. Obviously there must be variation. I assume hirtzii is the parent imparting the fragrance? Heather should have bought deodorant for hers! Either that or a urinal cake!


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2007)

The later photo still shows the first flower has a more orange [took me a few times to figure out how to put that] tone. Maybe the second flower will turn also.


----------



## rdlsreno (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool nice Flower!

Ramon


----------

